# Seeking 2 female non-show miniature poodle pups



## nancylynn_canada (Jun 5, 2017)

If you are still looking contact me Duenna Poodles. Ontario


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrsmoniak (Jun 18, 2017)

We may have found someone, pending deposit right now. Thank you so much for your prompt response!


----------



## Mrsmoniak (Jun 18, 2017)

FOUND OUR BABIES! They will be here the end of next week/first week of July! Thank you for all of your help and responses- I am glad I joined so I can use all of your fantastic references and suggestions for raising happy puppies ?


----------

